# What bloodline suits my preference?



## CruxCharisma (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not in the market for a new dog right now, but this is a questions thats been with me for a while and this seems like a good place for answers.

I consider myself pretty bully breed savy, but I'm more of the "rescue" type (not that I frown on breeding with purpose). I understand the different breeds well, know basically what the different registries shoot for and am aware of some of the classic bloodlines, but I don't have nearly the comprehensive understanding I've observed lurking here.

I've seen a lot of discussion regarding lean, tiny game-bred dogs and behemouth bully-style dogs, but I don't see much mention of the type of dogs I really like? 

I like big dogs in general, not specifically pit bulls. However, I love the pit bull demeanour (I've worked in a grooming/boarding facility for the past year and it only drives home the fact that few dogs match a pit bull). I also; however, like athletic dogs.

My dream dog would be a male in the 80-110lb range. This weight; however, would include increased length and height - not just girth. I don't like American bullies, especially the exagerated ones. These dogs I'm talking about are closer in size to a presa canario, but they don't have drooping jowels and they have the taughter skin and muscle tone of an American pit bull terrier. Most importantly, they have the pit bull personality. The dog doesn't have to be quite as lean as a game-bred dog, but certainly has a slighter build than an AmStaff.

There have to be other people who appreciate this look? Who's breeding them? What registries and bloodlines go for this?

In all honesty, I just ask out of curiosity. I have no desire to show, breed or compete with my dog. I just want an awesome, beautiful pet and I'll probably end up with a shelter dog. This "style" of dog seems to be neglected in the conversations; however, and I'm curious what to "call" it?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

For a male to be 80+ pounds and be slighter then a AmStaff I would doubt it would be pure. I think the dog would have to be extremely tall to make up the weight difference. Are you thinking more of like bandogs?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think your idea to go with a rescue or shelter dog is probably spot-on. People breeding for 80-110 lb dogs are not going to fall in the range of a "reputable breeder" for the APBT since size and dimensions like that would be considered way out-of-standard. You definitely wouldn't want to support the breeding of such dogs if you were looking for primarily a pet. 

If you were looking for a dog like that for a reason, you'd probably want to examine lines such as Dagger and Whopper. The general reason for the breeding of the very large dogs is for use in weight pull. But you should be pre-armed with the knowledge that the purity of those lines is often questionable. (Dagger claims to breed the largest purebred APBTs. Eddington's Whopper was an acknowledged mix with no APBT blood who was then bred back to APBTs to create a "line" of Whopper dogs.)

Anyway. People like what they like. It is just my opinion that if you want a big dog, you should seek one out in rescue for sure. My rationale is that if you did decide to buy a puppy from a breeder producing dogs 2-3x the standard size, it's not unlike encouraging the breeding of white Dobermans or teacup poodles. The breed standard may just be a piece of paper, but ours says _"medium-sized"_ and _"Desirable weight for a mature male in good condition is between 35 and 60 pounds. Desirable weight for a mature female in good condition is between 30 and 50 pounds." _

Good luck in your research. Hopefully more info will come along for you soon.


----------



## CruxCharisma (Dec 22, 2010)

The dogs I'm thinking of have had very classic APBT type faces. I didn't ask the owners for papers and they probably didn't have them. Its quite possible there was some molosser blood in there, but they didn't look like the dogs I typically see labeled as bandogs.

I wish I had a good picture of the kind of dogs I'm trying to articulate. I'll try to find one.

I google searched dagger and whopper dogs and they're beefier than the examples of uncertain origin I have in mind. 

Since temperment and beauty are all I care about, I agree, patience for the right rescue dog is my best bet.

It seems like the goal of American Bully is to repackage aspects of what they like about the APBT aesthetic and personality into a new breed. I guess I was just curious to know if there was a smaller fringe group doing something similar with the same aspects I like. Intelligence, tremendous desire to please in an athletic, but proportionally larger, healthy package.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

you could be suited with an american bulldog also.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

William you beat me to it... American bulldogs will give a good amount of drive but not as much as a apbt however their temperament if bred right is outstanding and could compare to an apbts love of his master... I dabbed in American bulldogs for a bit... They look very similar to an oversized but well portioned apbt as well


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

CruxCharisma said:


> I'm not in the market for a new dog right now, but this is a questions thats been with me for a while and this seems like a good place for answers.
> 
> I consider myself pretty bully breed savy, but I'm more of the "rescue" type (not that I frown on breeding with purpose). I understand the different breeds well, know basically what the different registries shoot for and am aware of some of the classic bloodlines, but I don't have nearly the comprehensive understanding I've observed lurking here.
> 
> ...


This is what you're looking for
LIONSGATE


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> William you beat me to it... American bulldogs will give a good amount of drive but not as much as a apbt however their temperament if bred right is outstanding and could compare to an apbts love of his master... I dabbed in American bulldogs for a bit... They look very similar to an oversized but well portioned apbt as well


American Bulldogs can be extremely human agressive and aloof with strangers which is not a fault. I have met AB's that have a ton of non stop drive. That is somethign to consider as well, they can overheat in the summer so they are not good outside dogs.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lovin the lion gates dogs and If I was you id go with a rescue their are so many BIG pit mixes that need homes, Maybe a pit bullmastiff mix and if you get a 9-13 month old dog you can really see what they are gonna look like or an older dog im sure if you look around enought youll find that perfect dog  Maybe like a dogo argineina (SP) or along that light working breeds of mastifs


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree on the rescue part you can find a 2 year old dog that is temperament tested that will love you forever for saving its life.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

David I know they can be HA that's why I said with their master... American bulldogs could be considered a guardian breed to some extent... But their temperament with their family comes pretty darn close to a apbt... American bulldogs have tendency to be more DA than other large breeds too at least in my experience...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Also he could go with a cane corso as they kind of fit into the body style he's describing


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Also he could go with a cane corso as they kind of fit into the body style he's describing


American Bulldog will be very stubborn because they are bred to make their own decisions they also will use that stubborness to catch the pig. They need that and courage to do the work that was asked for them to do.

The Corso is another dog that can work but they are also known to be dog agressive and extremely dominant since many know they have rottie, neapolitan mastiff, boxer and even apbt blood in them. If he wants a less dominant dog he should get an American Bulldog. The Corso are tough dogs and not suited for a first time guard dog owner. American Bulldogs can be serious but they are pretty goofy and easy going. Corso's give me the chills lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sounds like and american bulldog to me, i love that breed lucy (in my avitar) is the best dog i could ever ask for and she is am bulldog.
edit i also foster for an american bulldog rescue and they are awesome dogs


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> sounds like and american bulldog to me, i love that breed lucy (in my avitar) is the best dog i could ever ask for and she is am bulldog.
> edit i also foster for an american bulldog rescue and they are awesome dogs


I never knew!!I was sayin all along to myself,give that sugar A slight underbite and she'd be a johnsons.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I never knew!!I was sayin all along to myself,give that sugar A slight underbite and she'd be a johnsons.


hahaha, ya she is my girl! best dog on this earth, she has my heart like no other could even try for 

not that i don't love my other of course


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Never heard of such dogs. Maybe you could check out more bandogs. They really come in a variety of looks. I've seen some which look like larger APBT, one was a very nice Presa x Pit. Though you have to think about temperament differences.

If you like the look of the Press Canario and would be ok with the temperament of one maybe that is what you might want to look into.

Scott type American Bulldogs have a somewhat similar look and are typically larger dogs. There are also plenty out there in rescue.

Cane Corso would also fit that look (some lines anyway), they size range is spot on. I think that if you don't get a shelter Pit type the CC might be of interest


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think the OP would prefer a cleaner-looking dog than the average Corso or AmBull. Not to say there aren't dogs of those breeds which possess tight lips and skin.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah my AB did have a bit of lip and jowl, though I've seen some Scott type that look more like APBT, your probably right.

My CC is dry mouthed (could say the same of my Boerboel but there body structure doesn't sound like what they want), you really have to look at lines. They vary, there are huge CC which drool and look more like Neo. It's worth a shot maybe.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

What about weight pull lines? Sorry but I'm not familiar with many but i've seen some very large dogs at the ADBA shows weigth pulling, that have clean heads and aren't overdone.


----------

